
Snails, Hedgehog Heads and Stale Beer: a peek inside premodern cookbooks - benbreen
https://www.bunkhistory.org/resources/1544
======
drivingmenuts
This guy:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/jastownsendandson](https://www.youtube.com/user/jastownsendandson)

If old recipes interest you, that's the Youtube guy to watch.

~~~
make3
wow that guy releases a lot of videos per month for this type of channel.
almost ten each month if I'm not mistaken?

~~~
showerst
He runs one of the more prominent historical re-enactment suppliers in the
country, so I think they see it as a form of advertising. Plus, you get the
impression that he just genuinely loves to share his interests with people.

Somewhere there's a list of all the Hollywood movies that use Townsend clothes
or props, it's not a short list.

